# honey in a straw



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

This is not an endorsement, just a link from a post in the For Sale section.
http://www.anthonyskansashoney.com./


----------



## tnttommy (Dec 16, 2004)

Interesting- I saw this item on e-bay initially and contaacted the seller for more info. He said he's had lots of interest and sold a couple of machines since 12/1/04. Also said he'd send me more info via a CD Rom (which I haven't gotten yet) 

I did see he posted here, however, looks like his post has mysteriously disappeared. Is there a reason for this? Has anyone else looked into this type of equipment more? Is there another way to do honey straws? Thanx for your help.


----------



## tnttommy (Dec 16, 2004)

Got the CD Rom and have to admit, looks interesting and I'm very tempted to make the plunge. Had a couple addl ?? to ask the seller before making that final call. We'll see.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I have seen many ads for "Honey in a Straw" or "Honeystix". Do they really sell well, or are they mainly used as a way to give free samples for prospective customers to try?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Kids buy them like crazy at a Farmers market.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I was curious how the honey comes out after it crystalizes? I'm sure you can heat it to reliquify it, but... is it a problem after it sets up?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Bill, from what I've seen at fairs and such it doesn't last long enough to set up. As Michael noted, the kids buy them and eat them as fast as they can. 

(And I still intend to get that .22)


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you send your honey off to be put in straws? If so, shipping must be expensive. Or do you just purchase the honey straws? I've seen in the Glory Bee catalog that they have a multitude of colors and flavors and even some with herbal extracts added.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I met Kate Hamilton at EAS 2002 and she had a prototypye of her machine.It filled common plastic drinking straws with honey.


http://busybeefarm.com/stickypage.htm 


This is by no means an endorsement,but she seemed to be a very determined person.I have no idea as to the fate of her machine. Jack


----------

